# Stormy weather



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Setting off tomorrow with storms and gusts forecast.

Just wondered how severe it has to be before some of you would consider delaying a trip, staying put and waiting for it to blow over.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

where do you plan on going


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

RX12 said:


> Setting off tomorrow with storms and gusts forecast.
> 
> Just wondered how severe it has to be before some of you would consider delaying a trip, staying put and waiting for it to blow over.


I'll keep an eye out for your awning. I reckon it should take 8 hours to reach up Norf'. 8O


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Im goin to windy Cornwall tomorrow lunch time.only got a weeks holiday left this year so not going to let wind stop me

Dave


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I got very worried once when driving back south from Fife in strong windy weather. The Forth road bridge was closed to high sided vehicles* so I had to divert to the new Clackmannan crossing. It's lower in height than the Forth road bridge so less susceptible to wind however the fact that it's nearer the water and more open at the sides actually made it feel very scary! Driving along the motorway being buffeted by side winds was also very worrying so I eventually managed to find a certificated site in a fairly sheltered condition and stayed the night.

* before they get to the stage of banning high-sided vehicles on the Forth road bridge, they pair them up and send them over together. Not sure how reassuring that actually is, travelling downwind of a 30-tonner that may be blown over on top of you at any moment. :? :roll:


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

80miles gusts in unprotected coastal region made us think twice as we hadn't been to the area before. So we talked to someone on the forum who was in the area and they said not to go, so we changed our plans and stayed inland - MH still got rattled about. At the campsite we stayed at there were a couple of caravans which had been destroyed by the 90mph gusts of winds 2 weeks before - a scary reminder of what can happen!


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

delawaredandy said:


> where do you plan on going


All motorway, Berkshire to York..........


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

The wind will be behind you - should be good for fuel consumption!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi dmet if your van blows away we will always help you out!!

Storm will be severe but also very short lived as long as you are holed up somewhere safe Sunday night into Monday you should be fine, though I wouldn't be staying on the beach or anywhere high up if I were you!!!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If in doubt just lower your speed. 56 is fast enough to not annoy the trucks.
If they are going slower then it is serious


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't drive in known bad weather conditions with a vehicle that has a high body and relatively high centre of gravity, it's going to be dangerous out there, that's why they issue weather warnings.

I've cancelled my sister coming up tomorrow from Crawley, it is a non-essential journey and she can do it another day. 

It hasn't got to be you, it could be another vehicle, a flying bough off a tree or another hazard.

One day wouldn't break the bank, just be safe, we don't want to hear about overturned motorhomes.

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sunday overnight is the predicted storm.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we had a period of very very heavy rain and hail yesterday earlyevening 

Flooded the roads

if Sunday is worse, best not to be driving

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its going to be wild but I would still go. Just allow more time.

Its forecast to be nearly force 11 in parts of the channel on Monday which will see the worst of the winds.


Anyway its impossible for a motorhome to tip over in the wind but it will make driving unpleasant.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*Passageweather, another forecasting model to look at.*

For further info.

passageweather.com is a well used and respected weather forecasting service, to look at in addition to the Met Office. It concentrates on the weather in the Oceans, and that is where the forecasted bad weather is coming from right now. It is out there currently with a large area of sea with 14 m high waves. That means very strong winds.

Passageweather.com has predicted for the Solent winds of 25 - 30 kts. actual winds in the Solent are now 30 kts gusting 40 kts, ie higher than forecasted.

Passageweather has also predicted wave hts of 6 - 10 metres for much of the channel from Sun midday to Mon midday, hence BBC reporting some Sunday ferry services have already been cancelled in the Western Channel. If the forecast pans out perhaps there will be some further disruption to ferry services on Monday. If running it will be a bumpy ride.

Some sailors who have an interest in these things are saying they haven't seen winds like these for some years.

Of course it could all change. But be warned and be prepared.

The weather does not look good for bicycles, motorcycles, high sided vehicles, lightweight vehicles, caravans and umbrellas etc.

Lets see how it goes?


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

Have got son, daughter in law and grandaughter staying tomorrow as they are full timing in caravan (money) and the CL they are on is lovely but has no shelter at all. Going to be cosy.... 5 adults and a baby in our small home but at least they'll be safe.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

York is right on the Northern edge of the predicted bad area so you'll be better in York than Berks so get a move on !! :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd stay home unless it's important, no point in adding the inevitable chaos on the roads, if it does get really bad, I planned to have a good tidy up today around the van as it's got really untidy inside and out with trying to just work on it, but the wind & rain might tidy some of it for me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

BF has canceled my wifes crossing from Cherbourg to Poole on Monday as the Barfleur is staying in Poole.

It's been rescheduled for Tuesday so I guess the weather looks OK then.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

Stay at home you will be safe.. 

Except when some tiles blew off the neighbours roof and went through the windscreen, hmm

Ray


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weather*

Just picked up here in Oswestry in the last hour. I am moving to higher ground later - I love this sort of weather, but fully accept for others it is distressing and also aware of the risk to property etc.

Hoping to get on the Irish sea tomorrow for some ferry thrashing but the high speed craft is cancelled today.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Nothing usually stops me. High wind on high bridges maybe, I just avoid them.

Promised my daughter and her pal I would take them skiing a few years back to Scotland . The TV news was showing people stuck in Cars overnight on the A9 due to bad weather. That and the road was closed due to heavy snowfall..

Despite my brother claiming I was a complete nutcase. We set off up to Scotland that night along the west coast. We skied the next day.

TM


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Rapide 561 re ferry thrashing, here's the latest Met Office Inshore Waters Forecast for:

ST DAVIDS HEAD TO GREAT ORME HEAD, including ST GEORGES CHANNEL

Strong winds are forecast
24 hour forecast:
Wind
Southwest 7 to severe gale 9, becoming cyclonic 5 or 6, then northwest 7 to severe gale 9 later.
Sea state
Moderate or rough, becoming rough or very rough, occasionally high in south.
Weather
Squally showers, rain later.
Visibility
Moderate or good, occasionally poor later.
Outlook for the following 24 hours:
Wind
Northwest 6 to gale 8, occasionally severe gale 9 at first.
Sea state
Rough or very rough, becoming moderate or rough.
Weather
Squally showers.
Visibility
Good, occasionally poor.

For anyone near the SW coast here is the Met Office Inshore Forecast for:

LYME REGIS TO LANDS END including the ISLES OF SCILLY

Strong winds are forecast
24 hour forecast:
Wind
Southwest veering west later, 7 to severe gale 9, increasing storm 10 to violent storm 11 later.
Sea state
Rough or very rough, becoming high or very high in far west.
Weather
Squally, thundery showers, then rain.
Visibility
Moderate or good, becoming poor.
Outlook for the following 24 hours:
Wind
West, veering northwest later, severe gale 9 to violent storm 11, decreasing 6 to gale 8.
Sea state
Very rough or high, occasionally very high in west, becoming rough or very rough.
Weather
Squally, thundery showers.
Visibility
Moderate or poor, becoming mainly good.

For the South Coast:

SELSEY BILL TO LYME REGIS

Strong winds are forecast
24 hour forecast:
Wind
Southwest 7 to severe gale 9, increasing storm 10 or violent storm 11 later.
Sea state
Moderate or rough, becoming rough or very rough.
Weather
Squally, thundery showers, then rain.
Visibility
Moderate or good, becoming poor.
Outlook for the following 24 hours:
Wind
Southwest severe gale 9 to violent storm 11, veering west or northwest 6 to gale 8.
Sea state
Rough or very rough.
Weather
Squally, thundery showers.
Visibility
Moderate or poor, becoming mainly good.

and finally for the SE coast

NORTH FORELAND TO SELSEY BILL

Strong winds are forecast
24 hour forecast:
Wind
Southwesterly 7 to severe gale 9, increasing storm 10 later.
Sea state
Moderate or rough, becoming rough or very rough.
Weather
Squally showers, then rain.
Visibility
Moderate or good, becoming poor later.
Outlook for the following 24 hours:
Wind
Southwesterly severe gale 9 to violent storm 11, decreasing 6 to gale 8, occasionally severe gale 9.
Sea state
Rough or very rough, becoming moderate or rough later.
Weather
Squally, thundery showers.
Visibility
Moderate or poor, occasionally good.

These are forecasts for inshore waters, upto 12 miles offshore. Further offshore the winds are generally higher still.

These are forecasts predict unusually high winds. On shore exposed locations might expect the same winds.

So be prepared.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Nothing usually stops me. High wind on high bridges maybe, I just avoid them.
> 
> Promised my daughter and her pal I would take them skiing a few years back to Scotland . The TV news was showing people stuck in Cars overnight on the A9 due to bad weather. That and the road was closed due to heavy snowfall..
> 
> ...


I don't want you to feel I'm picking on you but do you think adding another vehicle to a snowed up road is a good idea, they don't put out warnings and say don't go out unless it essential for nothing, it's not a bulletin for you to go and play and see how long it takes you to get stuck, as tempting as I too might find it, I stay home, as I have been stuck on a closed road, and believe me it is not fun, and can prove very expensive.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We not venture out when the Forth road bridge is closed to high sided vehicles. A good indicator in our part of the world that there are going to be problems. I once tried crossing thinking my MH was NOT a high sided vehicles, the scariest 5 minutes I have ever experienced. As for the alternative of going over the Clackmannan bridge, just as bad. Stay put or go into the car park at Tesco just south of the bridge.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing usually stops me. High wind on high bridges maybe, I just avoid them.
> ...


I did not use the A9 which is over to the East then central Scotland, heading up to highlands. Roads almost deserted, no closures or blockages.

I went up the West towards Fort William. Heading east over to Aviemore a few days later.

I would also add that I might not have ventured out on the same trip in a car. Motorhome can be slept in down to external temperatures way below freezing with no heating.

If we believed all the media stories.................?

We have ventured up to the Arctic circle in winter in our van, never had an issue. But then, the scandinavians deal with it, unlike us in the UK.

The trains in Norway power up mountain sides in blizzards.

In Aviemore, a tad too much snow brings the line to a halt.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know what you mean about media reports, but I never take any notice unless It's backed up by the met office, and even then you're not sure, as even they can screw up, BIG style.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Crap weather, :roll: I know what you mean its cooled off to 26.4 here near Benidorm... :wink: 

Never mind keep the home fires burning till the lad and lass are home again in spring.. Chin up Dunkirk spirit and all that we are laughing err woops!...Sorry for your predicament ...

Keep safe and dry and don't let your hat blow away. :lol: :lol: :lol: we are just off for a ride on the scooter in our shorts and t shirt... ow wheres mi sunglasses :twisted: ...
ray.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I was caught in the gales in the early 1990s (92 I think) trying to get from Hastings to Telford. I was young and stupid back then and I wouldn't do it now! On the way back we literally got bored with counting of the number of high-sided vehicles that had toppled over, one hanging over a bridge parapet (I think we reached the high 30s before we stopped counting). It just ain't worth the risk for non-essential travel.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray
Bog off its pi--ing down


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We were facing West on the sea at Quiberon last night. Surprised the van stayed on the blocks, even the auto check out on the aire packed up, so the Gendarmes had to let everyone out. But what a sea !!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Crap weather, :roll: I know what you mean its cooled off to 26.4 here near Benidorm... :wink:
> 
> ...


Yeah but its going to chuck it down on Wednesday before returning to a sunny 22c. You git!

http://www.zoover.co.uk/spain/valencia-costa-blancacosta-de-azahar/benidorm/weather


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have a Discovery 4X4, and at 2.2 tonnes it is quite secure and safe, but we don't go out in bad weather just because we can, it's already bad enough without another vehicle out there, although we have been able to help pull others out of snow and ditches before now.

My last 'hairy' trip was coming south on the M74 from Motherwell up over the hill towards Kirkmiurhill. The wind was pretty savage across the top and I had a real job staying on the road with our van and trailer.

That was the last time I overrode my common sense, once was enough.

I also had a bad trip coming from Stockholm to Gothenburg round the south of the Vattern inland sea in April. We had blizzards, gales and heavy snow, our two vehicles arrived at Gothenburg 3 hours late and with 3" of crusted snow and ice on the front of each, a TK truck and a VW LT van. The trip over the North Sea was even more interesting, but best forgotten about. I never knew a biggish ship could roll as much!  

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> We have a Discovery 4X4, and at 2.2 tonnes it is quite secure and safe, but we don't go out in bad weather just because we can, it's already bad enough without another vehicle out there, although we have been able to help pull others out of snow and ditches before now.
> 
> My last 'hairy' trip was coming south on the M74 from Motherwell up over the hill towards Kirkmiurhill. The wind was pretty savage across the top and I had a real job staying on the road with our van and trailer.
> 
> ...


I'd love to do a camper based on TK with a fridge body on the back.

Edit to add

I assume you meant a Bedford TK, lovely looking vans back then, and the long fronted one before it, as seen as an ambulance in old films.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd love to do a camper based on TK with a fridge body on the back.
> 
> Edit to add
> 
> I assume you meant a Bedford TK, lovely looking vans back then, and the long fronted one before it, as seen as an ambulance in old films.


MJ's are available ex-MOD from Withams and on Milweb, or there's this:

http://www.milweb.net/webverts/66823/

There was the TJ, which was used a lot by local councils and also exported a lot to Nigeria of all places:










Pretty solid lumps, same chassis as the TK, just normal control.

The ones before were the M and O series:










Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to do a camper based on TK with a fridge body on the back.
> ...


Not bad for 14k, needs a few more windows though.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

My hatches are well and truly battoned. :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Still a few about.

My BIL owns this ex Civil Defence vehicle ..... very low mileage.


----------



## nordasen (Jun 25, 2012)

Can anyone please give a report what is the stormy weather situation in UK. I am living in Sweden and expect the stormy weather will also reach us here soon...?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

nordasen said:


> Can anyone please give a report what is the stormy weather situation in UK. I am living in Sweden and expect the stormy weather will also reach us here soon...?


It is very gusty in most places, with gusts up to 60mph in places and heavy rain, although the forecasts say higher wind speeds are possible.

It looks to have passed over the UK by late on Monday evening and into southern Scandinavia..

If you can get it, look here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/features/24693944

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Crap weather, :roll: I know what you mean its cooled off to 26.4 here near Benidorm... :wink:
> 
> ...


Javea, busy beaches.

Wish I was there.


----------



## nordasen (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you Peter, it looks like it is better to prepare for real hard winds here in soth Scandinavia, as winds normally increase when passing open sea, the North sea.
Yes I managed to see the report from BBC, thank you.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I had a great overnight trip on Wednesday to Cherbourg from Poole, courtesy of Brittanny Ferries. The outbound sailing on the Barfleur on Wednesday morning was horrendous sailing into strong winds all the way. Return Thursday evening it was like a mill pond.
I havn't felt so queasy since a trip from Newcastle to Tromso on the ill fated RFA Sir Galahad in the late 60's courtesy of HM.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Damp & grey here now, v strong westerly blowing. not sure what it's like on the sea front now (high tide about an hour ago), but it was a bit wild this morning - one windsurfer scudding about. :roll: high tide tomorrow morning about 4-30, could be nasty if the wind turns from the south.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Heres Jude

5.00 PM Sunday


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Fearsome charts spykal!

Tie down your van anyone on the south coast tonight! Take great care!

And we've had such a beautiful sunny day here in Grampian, with only a light breeze. Not like Benidorm or Javea of course.........lucky blighters!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It makes for pretty pictures doesn't it Mike? :lol: 

Strangely enough, here on the Hampshire/Surrey border it's been quite a pleasant day with just a light shower and a stiff breeze.
Currently the wind has died right down to a virtual calm, it's dry and 13 deg. with light cloud.

I have a nasty feeling that this is what's known as "the calm before the storm". :? 

Storm force wind and heavy rain forecast for later, question is, shall I put the dustbins out or not? :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

it is clearing for a lovely bonfire night meet!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

One of my (pet hates) is repairing my fence panels :!: :!: 

If I don't have to do that I'll be a Happy man


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi all, we are up in Selby at the moment and its been a lovely day. Heading up towards York late tomorrow, think we should be ok. Its 6oclock here now and the weather is fine, no wind or rain yet...


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Don't know about travelling in the bad, I think we should all look at where our van are stored.

Are there and large tree's close by ?

How secure are the slates or tiles on the rooff ?

It may be worthwhile moving the MH to a safer location.

Not sure how true it is, but I was once told if slates from your own property damage your vehicle then you cannot make a claim. If your vehicle is hit by slates from a neighbour's property then you can make a claim.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think for once it looks like it might miss us way up in the top of the York Dales.

Its blowing a bit but not too bad. 

When it blows up here it blows! There is nothing between the back of our house and the pennines 10 miles away.

stay safe everyone.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Live wind speeds can be seen for

Hurst Castle, western entrance to the Solent

and

Portland Harbour

So far only 60 kts max gusts at Hurst Castle. As others have said it's that feeling of a calm before the storm. In between the rain so far has been great for blustery walks leaning into the wind.

Could be up on night watch tonight?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Here in South Devon, the barometer has dropped a couple of millibars in the last half hour or so and the rain is getting heavier. I'm hoping the worst of the weather will veer round a little so it comes from the back of the house, which will put the MH in the lee a bit.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We were due to go to Slapton Sands today, from a campsite at Dartmouth but after a sleepless night last night, with rain and wind buffeting the van, we abandoned the plan and came home. Great shame.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Has anyone looked at the weather next weekend?  

It does not look good on Passageweather. The forecast is too far ahead for accuracy, but they forecast another deep low coming across the Atlantic.

Autumn Gales

I have parked the motorbike between two shipping containers, just in case.

The wind has backed 40 degrees in the last hour or so and is picking up again after a lull, 40 kts gusting 50 at Hurst Castle. Barometer dropping.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sounds like it's heading closer to here  Rain lashing down now.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

barryd said:


> Anyway its impossible for a motorhome to tip over in the wind but it will make driving unpleasant.


Sorry Barry - I don't buy that! :?

If the wind can put HGVs on their side surely a motorhome would be even easier?

And even if you stay on your wheels you can be blown off road like this couple from Germany:

Motorhome blown off the road


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I know what you mean about media reports, but I never take any notice unless It's backed up by the met office, and even then you're not sure, as even they can screw up, BIG style.


There you go.

Understand the bigger picture.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

bognormike said:


> sounds like it's heading closer to here  Rain lashing down now.


Just a gentle rain here Mike. What is it like where you are now.

bob


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Christine600 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway its impossible for a motorhome to tip over in the wind but it will make driving unpleasant.
> ...


I think its possible to cause you to drive off the road but to blow it over I would think it would take a hurricane or worse. Most of the weight is low down (or it should be) and an HGV offers a much bigger target if you like to weight ratio. Then again. What do I know? 

Anyone been blown over?


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Norfolk is mild with some light rain but the wind is starting to pick up. I've moved the van from under our oak tree and parked it next to the house and hopefully away from danger. LB's are fully charged in case I need to run the inverter, flask filled for morning cup of tea and camping stove and tilley lamps close at hand. We've got about 50 liters of wine close to hand so should be OK for a few days at least.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Barometer has dropped 7 bars in 4 hours!

Wind up and down. Was 45 gusting 55 kts at

Hurst Castle in the Solent

Now 35 gusting 45 kts.

Wind had backed, then veered, now backing again.

Certainly raining.

The Gods are playing with us.

What will happen next?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry, could not resist it.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

dmet said:


> Im goin to windy Cornwall tomorrow lunch time.only got a weeks holiday left this year so not going to let wind stop me
> 
> Dave


Current local forecast from the Met Office gives amber wind warnings, and suggests a max of 55mph gusts tonight and wind speed of 27mph. Tomorrow looks like plenty of heavy showers, wind speeds of around 20mph, gusting to mid 30s - so a fairly average blow for Cornwall - we'll see!

Hope you have a good journey down.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Reasonably calm winds here at the moment, I'm not sure whether it's the calm before the storm, whether it's missed us or it'll turn out to be a non event


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not a breath of wind here now at midnight


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Barometer dropped 10 bar in 6 hours.

Hurst Castle 50 kts gusting 65 kts.

Just when I thought it was going to be a quiet night.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We have wind ....
6


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Total Barometer drop was 12 bar in 7 hours. Reading has been constant for the last hour. Hoping it will begin to rise in the next hour or so?

Hurst Castle averaging 50 kts for the last 2 hours with gusts upto 70 kts.

Max gust on the boat so far approx 43 kts, but it is on the beam, as we are moored on a pontoon. 

Looking at the wind strength and pressures to the west I am hoping things will calm down a bit here in the next hour or so.

Those further along the south coast to the east will get it for a few more hours still I think.

Naturally it is still raining.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Don't know what all the fuss is about - we just flew back from Malaga into Liverpool airport, (near 30deg there-Liverpool about 12deg . . Now home in North Wales tucked up in bed & rain seems to have eased up to gentle drizzle & no winds.
Dunkirk sprit ? Pah ! I remember when . . . :wink:


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Barometer continues to drop, 17 bar overall drop in last 11 hours. Now at 979 mb.

Wind continues average 55 kts gusting 77 kts at Hurst Castle.

Max 45 kts on the beam in boat.

Pressure has already started to rise in Culdrose and Plymouth, but not here yet.

Looking as though forecast was correct for the south coast. Met Office confirm 99 mph recorded at the Needles at 0500 this am.

Wind beginning to veer?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

If it did get very windy here I slept through it :wink: and my spindly wobbly olive tree in the front garden is still upright and swaying gently in the breeze


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Wind was really bad here an hour or so ago, but no damage. Eased down somewhat now, sky clearing.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Conditions are improving in Berkshire too....but was lovely driving home from work at 6am, through the thousands of leaves swirling across the roads - like a scene from the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Nothing more than usual here in West Cornwall, bit of a blow, bit damp but nothing to worry about.

Keith


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Fairly quiet last night, just a heavy shower about 5am. My sister in East Sussex says that roads are closed due to downed trees, but no major damage.

Peter


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Sat here in the van at Waltham Cross waiting for the storm to arrive......think we are having the calm before at the moment.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Big ash snapped in half and same for willow tree in garden. Gusts of 96kph recorded at weather station 5 miles from here at around 7am this am.
Golf course driving range next door very badly damaged.

Calm now

Ian


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Top of the Penines here
Windy yesterday
But light breeze her at the moment
Kev


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't understand the mentality of those who insist on going onto piers, promenades etc to see the waves crash over.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

We are fairly exposed being high up on the South Downs and it certainly got a bit worrying around 5am to 6am this morning.

Fortunately house survived, but we lost one tree in the garden  and rather surprisingly a window blew out from our motorhome and smashed! Have pieced it back together with tape and re-fitted it with gaffa tape all around to keep it water tight. Now need to find someone who has a spare :!: 

Mark


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

motormouth said:


> I can't understand the mentality of those who insist on going onto piers, promenades etc to see the waves crash over.


I can understand their mentality, or two possibilities:-

1 They have a death wish.

2 They are bonkers.

Either way I hope we do not lose valuable people from our rescue services trying to rescue them, or worse retrieving their bodies - why should anyone risk their lives and possibly death to retrieve a body gf a dead person?

I am sorry about the lad who died(probably) at Newhaven, swimming in atrocious conditions, but that was voluntary risk.

I am much more sorry about the death of the teenage girl who was sleeping in bed when a tree fell and killed her. I feel for her family.

Geoff


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Most of the storm has been further south then where we are (Cotswolds) although plenty of rain last night and a bit of a blow, but we are quite well tucked in from the westerly winds. Lots of leaves everywhere, but so far not heard of any trees down. The main storm seemed to be along the south coast and seems to be heading up the east coast which is a bit more of a worry as we have a static caravan on the Suffolk coast.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Its nearly a year since the police knocked on the door at an Aire not far from Calais (Equihen) and suggested we turn the van thru 90 dehrees as the wind might blow us over! I thought it unlikely but there seemed little point in arguing with a man with a gun tucked in his belt.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, after viewing the news, I suppose 30 mins of medium rain at about 5am I can't complain :wink: 

tony


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

barryd said:


> Anyone been blown over?


I knew I had read about such an incident and finally google found it for me:

Motorhome blown over by strong wind

You are probably right Barry in that it almost never happens. But one time would be one time too much for me!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

It makes me laugh, well not really, the amount of people moaning that their train was cancelled, or delayed. Errr, there were blooming great big trees blocking the lines. So what if they couldn't get to work on time, I hardly think they would be sacked. We were given sufficient warnings that there would be severe disruptions to all forms of travel.
It looks like the rail staff have done a sterling job in clearing the debris, repairing overhead lines etc.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Christine600 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone been blown over?
> ...


The incident in the link was on the move and may have been caused by loss of control directing the MH into the ditch.

Have there been incidents of MHs being blown over while static?

My '*** packet' calculations are that even a 3m high MH like mine would need a near hurricane to topple it, considering that a large proportion of the weight, chassis, engine, water tanks, boiler and most of the furniture and equipment in habitation area are in the lower half of the vehicle.

I roughly calculate that the Centre of Mass of my MH is about 70cm off the ground and that the Centre of Pressure of the wind would be at 1.5 m off the ground. I would have to start drawing vectors between the wheelbase, CofM and CofP to find out exactly what wind strength could topple the MH.

The only scenario in which I could foresee a possibility of being blown over is where there was a local gust at ground level, which got under the skirt of the upwind-side and lifted it sufficiently for the wind to overcome the gravitational mass of the above items.

Geoff


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Christine600 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone been blown over?
> ...


Not sure I understand the comment from the couple who's motorhome overturned :!:

"We dare not get out of the car right away, but was sitting on queer inside the car and call for help". :?

Mark


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, you've all had a good chat since I was last posting (OP).

We set off early on Sunday, thanks to the extra hour , knowing it would turn poor later. Arrived at Naburn lock at midday. 216 miles non stop in 4 hours at 37mpg, thanks to a decent tailwind.

Bit blowey sunday Pm and rain through the night, thats all.

Seen it all on the news about the southern whingers blaming everyone else because they couldn't get the usual train. Well they had plenty of warning, its WEATHER dammit, get used to it !!

Folk up 'ere have been really nice and we've had a great time in York.
Walked our little legs off , what a superb place to visit, so much to see.

Lovely warm sunny day today, and Yorks winter lights go on tonight.
Learning some lingo too
Avvin a reet narce tarm tha nors.

Shame we have to go home but the granddaughter has her 1st birthday at the weekend, and SWMBO has a big birthday to celebrate too.


John and Chris.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Well our storm finally arrived, just a week later than everyone else's! :?


----------

